# Help! DOT Physical Coding



## jklitzman (Aug 16, 2010)

I am hoping some of you out there can help me.  I am a new coder and I have a DOT physical for a patient that came into the office today.  I am confused on which CPT code to use.  I have the dx code as V70.5.  Any suggestions on a CPT?  I am torn between using 99455 or not since it is a DOT physical and not work-related/medical disability.


----------



## LLcoder (Aug 16, 2010)

*DOT physical*

In our office we use the 99499 w/ dx V70.5 for DOTs


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 16, 2010)

It is either a preventive code or the unlisted as stated above.


----------



## falconfans (Aug 16, 2010)

We use the preventative code for the appropriate age and the dx V70.5


----------



## jklitzman (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree with the choice of CPT code(s), but one thing I want to mention here about the ICD-9 code for a DOT. Per the AAFP,  V70.5 is correct if the exam is indeed employment related such as the patient needs certified in order to drive a truck, but if the exam is for admistrative purposes because the patient needs a driver's license in order drive the truck, then you use V70.3.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Aug 18, 2010)

To avoid confusion in my previous office for DOT and sports physicals, we set up special disgnations for each.  They were "SPORTS" and "DOT."  You may need more than one as you use the preventive codes related to age for each.  We used SPORTS3, SPORTS4 and SPORTS5 relating to CPT 99393, 99394 and 99395 as we figured most sports physicals are done for ages 10-18.  We used DOT5, DOT6 for the DOT physicals, again relating an appropriate age range.  This helped the staff posting charges to remember how to code these things when they were some times few and far between.  This way you get the correct preventative age-related service for both services.  If you give a certain reduced fee for example, you can attach that fee to these designations, thus avoiding the need to remember what the "special" rate may be for sports physicals or DOT exams.  Some practices for example do sports physicals for the local school system for $25 each (not the routine charge for that particular E/M code) or may do DOT physicals for certain businesses that they have negotiated a specific rate for.  Just some thoughts here...


----------

